# ECCU Safemode



## Guest (Nov 26, 2003)

Anyone have any idea about how to reset a computer? my car's safe mode seemed to have engaged and the rev limiter is set to 3000 RPM after my alternator gave out and I drove the car as far as she would go.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm not sure about an 87 nissan, but the newer ECUs, can be reset by 100 starts, a manual gas pedal prceedure, or the battery disconnected for about 2 days...

I'll see if I can find something for you on this.


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

2 days?
1hour should be enough. Maybe even 1/2 an hour.


----------

